# Should I accept a job offer with annual salary of sgd36,000.



## znz8 (Dec 3, 2013)

I was offered a job with an annual salary of sgd36000. I want to know if this salary will be enough for my living expenses in Singapore.

I most probably be living alone. My main concern is the price of housing. I am considering to just rent a room but most of the room I surveyed doesn't allow visitors. My family might come over for a visit. Is there any other housing options? maybe like a 1 bedroom apartment with a considerable price? Can anyone also give an estimate of the cost of housing? Thank you.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

One-room apartments or studios are rare in Singapore and cost from S$1800 upwards. Í think you are better off renting a sublet room (reasonable ones start at S$800-1000/month) and putting your family in a budget hotel during their visits (which costs S$60-100/night for a double room).


----------



## znz8 (Dec 3, 2013)

beppi said:


> One-room apartments or studios are rare in Singapore and cost from S$1800 upwards. Í think you are better off renting a sublet room (reasonable ones start at S$800-1000/month) and putting your family in a budget hotel during their visits (which costs S$60-100/night for a double room).


Thank you beppi. I will consider the job offer. I really like the job description and its a rare opportunity for me to develop my career. People keep telling me that the salary will not be enough because singapore is an expensive country. So I have to really consider the pros n cons if I do accept the offer.


----------



## smartyniru12345 (Mar 8, 2014)

znz8 said:


> Thank you beppi. I will consider the job offer. I really like the job description and its a rare opportunity for me to develop my career. People keep telling me that the salary will not be enough because singapore is an expensive country. So I have to really consider the pros n cons if I do accept the offer.


Kindly please throw some light on how did you land your job & your experience... I have been trying a lot from a long time but nothing is working in my favour.. It would be really of great help to me if you can give me some pointers so that i go about in the right direction.


----------



## DesmondHalley (May 8, 2014)

Difficult for foreigners in Singapore to get jobs now they tighten the rules on work permits


----------



## NimaN (May 9, 2014)

could some one give pointer to find a job in singapore and what kind of job scope may
get in singapore.thanks


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

NimaN said:


> could some one give pointer to find a job in singapore and what kind of job scope may
> get in singapore.thanks


Search & Apply Singapore Jobs, Careers & Employment Opportunities - jobsDB


----------

